# Drying off a golden... What is the best method?



## RickGibbs

We put one towel on the ground, then use two or three towels to hand dry Samson (and now Cosmo) as good as we can... Yeah, they're still pretty damp when we're done, but they are dry enough to run around the house, without drenching everything.

We make sure they get to go out to the bathroom, because I don't want to let them out in the cold air when they are that wet.

A couple times, my wife used a hair dryer on Samson....but she gave that up because of the time involved.


----------



## vrocco1

The K9 Blower/Dryer is the absolute best:








The Orange Metro does great also, and does not require you to re-wire the place:


----------



## Brandy's Mom

We have the K9 blower and it does dry our two quickly. But we still use 2-3 towels.


----------



## kjp502

I've tried using a blow dryer on Jorji, but she doesn't like it, so I gave up. It's usually alot of towels and several hours until she's really dry.


----------



## Baileysmom

I use several towels and my old hairdryer.


----------



## Bizzimomx2

We use a leaf blower, it's powerful and it not only blows them dry, but all the loose hair and dander are gone too. Great for a quick clean up to get the "dust" out, especially after they have rolled in the dirt.


----------



## Katiesmommy

My husband and I plan on using a hair dryer. Reminds me I still need to go out and buy one.


----------



## Prov31

We use the Metro Orange, like vrocco1 posted a picture of. It is awesome. We have a complete grooming set up with a grooming table, etc. I brush Brinkley every day, do nails once a week, and give a bath with very gentle shampoo, every other week. A regular hair dryer will take forever to dry anything but a young pup. I was surprised how quickly we needed to find a long-term solution. 

If you do use a human hair dryer, please be very careful, as they get too hot for the pups. The commercial pet dryers don't heat up like a human dryer. They rely on strong air flow to blow the water right off, if that makes sense. It only takes 15-20 minutes to get our dog almost completely dry. He's been used to it since he was little, so he doesn't mind it at all. And you still do need lots of towels too!


----------



## Lexie's Mom

i use the air LOL towel dry as much as possible then they get the zoomies. LOL


----------



## Dog

Blower dryer, leaf blower... Aren't these things very lound? 

We tried Amber once with a standard hair dryer (lowest setting) she simply hated the noise. So we stopped. After bath we lay her on a bed sheet on the floor and we spend 20mins. tops drying her with 1-2 towels depending how patient she is. We usually let her run around the house to dry off by herself before letting her out. 

She doesn't mind the vacuum cleaner noise so I don't understand it but then again we do not point the vacuum at her!! 

I'll wait and see if there are more positive replies about the blower dryers and we might consider giving it a go (I wish I could keep giving her a bath once a month but I do worry about winter. Don't want her to catch a chill).

Very useful post (I never thought of asking). Thank you.


----------



## Blondie'sPal

I spread out an old comforter in front of the sliding doors and a pile of towels on wet days, and when Blondie comes in she knows to sit there until I have dried her off. She will even hand me one paw at a time! Then she can't resist starting a tug of war game with me! Some days I can't stop her in time either and she's just so happy that she makes a big mess -- but I do the best I can to keep my almost white carpets looking clean. I am thinking about going to hard wood floors there by the door.


----------



## Prov31

Hi Shirley,

The dryers can be loud, but we started using it when Brinkley was young to help him get used to it. He will be a therapy dog some day, which requires frequent baths and drying. We have freezing cold weather half of the year, and also wanted him to be warm and dry.

When we started using the dryer, one person was feeding him treats while the other was using the dryer. He only gets a treat now when he is done, but he is great the whole time.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

We keep a towels by the back door one for the dogs and one for the feet baby wipes work good for the feet. But if they are real wet try a shop vac, it sucks off most of the water.


----------



## vrocco1

Shirley said:


> Blower dryer, leaf blower... Aren't these things very lound?


Like trimming their nails, you have to start when they are very young. You can train them to stand while they get dryed (and nails trimmed) just like you train them to sit or lay down.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Lucky's coat really rolls the water off. He used to amaze me last summer with the way he'd drench himself and then practically shake his coat dry in a sec. 

A quick towel dry was good enough for him as long as he stayed off the couch. His worst water retention area was his feet.


----------



## casper golden prince

When casper has finished in the bath i give a quick rub down with a towel while still in, then i place the towel over him so he does not shake off then i take him outside, he shakes off . In the summer he will dry naturally, and when its colder i will place him in front of the fire for a hour or more.


----------



## trainwrecka

thank you for all your suggestions ... i think i'll go with the air force 1!


----------



## AtticusJordie

Our situation with Atticus is a little different. He self dries.

When we would give him a bath (actually put him in the shower and hose him off after shampooing), we would struggle for the longest time trying to towel him off. He would eventually 'go limp' and roll over onto his back as though it were a game. (What can I say, he LOVES water--any kind and anywhere). So when we were almost ready to give up, we got the bright idea of putting several layers of dry townels on the floor in front of the shower door. As soon as we opened the door (after he 'shook' first), he would bound onto the towels, roll onto his back and roll around on the towels. We'd help the drying process with an extra towel or two-but he did most of the work.

It's great! He loves it and we get to expend much less energy!

SJ


----------



## njb

Bizzimomx2 said:


> We use a leaf blower, it's powerful and it not only blows them dry, but all the loose hair and dander are gone too. Great for a quick clean up to get the "dust" out, especially after they have rolled in the dirt.


Leaf blowers are also very good for dusting bookshelves and behind the entertainment center--and under the couch--and getting the dust off ceiling fans--I love my leaf blower--


----------



## GoldenGG

trainwrecka said:


> My wife and I are currently in an apartment with 2 goldens. [What?! An apartment?!] Yes, an apartment... with a 1.5 mile trail attached that goes around a river with enough room to have 100 goldens running around in golden heaven.
> 
> Anyway - my golden sees water and she has to get in. I don't mind this, she loves fetching balls, frisbees, and sticks in the water. It has to be a great workout for her. Well I don't want her with river water in the house so we bath her after this. It takes about 3 or 4 towels to dry her and she usually is still pretty wet. That doesn't include the towels we have spread out on the floor in case she goes AWOL out of the tub.
> 
> What are the methods you use for drying a wet pup? Maybe there is a better way... correction... I hope there is a better way.:crossfing


I have a pool and a golden retriever. I’m constantly drying and washing towels. I would love tips, especially for getting the ears dry, or as much as possible. Even if she’s sort of dry I need to hose the salt water off. It’s a full time job in the summer!


----------



## Megora

GoldenGG said:


> I have a pool and a golden retriever. I’m constantly drying and washing towels. I would love tips, especially for getting the ears dry, or as much as possible. Even if she’s sort of dry I need to hose the salt water off. It’s a full time job in the summer!


put up a gate to keep her out.


----------



## diane0905

GoldenGG said:


> I have a pool and a golden retriever. I’m constantly drying and washing towels. I would love tips, especially for getting the ears dry, or as much as possible. Even if she’s sort of dry I need to hose the salt water off. It’s a full time job in the summer!


I just dry mine off with a towel and make sure the inside of the ears are dry. I use a blow dryer after that (I want a better one. I have an Air Force Commander) and always make sure to clean out the ears after swimming.

Oh, and I'm not knocking the Air Force Commander -- it's certainly been a workhorse. I just know there are better/more efficient ones out there.

One more thing you may want to consider is a drying coat. I have a Ruff and tumble coat and they are very helpful and look really cute also.


----------



## Dunmar

We towel dry as much as possible, but Molly thinks rubbing, skidding and rolling around the carpet does a better job


----------



## Howler

We use two microfibre bath towels, which were sold for hiking/camping. One is sacrificial for Murphy to play with while we dry him using the other.


----------



## Howler

Bizzimomx2 said:


> We use a leaf blower, it's powerful and it not only blows them dry, but all the loose hair and dander are gone too. Great for a quick clean up to get the "dust" out, especially after they have rolled in the dirt.


That's an idea! How did you get them used to the noise?


----------

